# Kinga - Urlaub in Mallorca/am Strand (18 Bilder)!



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Kinga*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

​
*Muß euch eines gestehen: ich war noch nie auf Mallorca!!
Vielleicht sollte man da mal hindüsen - bei den Girls!!!* :drip:


----------



## Muli (16 Okt. 2006)

Schon wieder die Kinga am Fels! :thumbup:
Ich selbst war auch noch nicht auf Mallorca, aber so wirklich hinziehen tut es mich da auch nicht ...

Da werden solche Mädels nämlich vom volltrunkenen Kegelverein 60+ umlagert


----------



## spoiler (16 Okt. 2006)

Nett nett muss ich sagen vielen Dank fürs teilen


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Kinga am Fels! :thumbup:
> Ich selbst war auch noch nicht auf Mallorca, aber so wirklich hinziehen tut es mich da auch nicht ...
> Da werden solche Mädels nämlich vom volltrunkenen Kegelverein 60+ umlagert



Aber das hätte auch etwas Gutes - die Girls würden auf uns fliegen!!! 
Na gut wenn du nicht willst nehme ich die Kinga mit heim!!! :drip: 

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

passt doch : Kinga + Felsen...


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2011)

Danke für dieses traumhafte Wesen.


----------



## laluane (19 Sep. 2011)

schöne pics. gefällt mir sehr. danke


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2011)

danke sehr


----------



## raffi1975 (26 Sep. 2011)

wirklich ganz toller Body!
:WOW:


----------



## Mcgn (5 Okt. 2011)

Danke schön:thumbup:


----------

